# SF for a Dramatic Interpretation



## PoeticExplosion (Aug 26, 2006)

I do high school speech competition and I'm looking for a good SF piece to interpret. Basically I have ten minutes to do a scene from any published work. Do you have any recommendations about what pieces I could do?

It has to:

1) Either be simple enough to be condensed to ten minutes or have a scene that could be done seperate from the rest of the work.

2) Rely as little on narration as possible. Monologues and/or conversations work best.

3) Be relatively clean, since it's a Christian league I compete in.

I'm considering "Flowers for Algernon" (short story version), but I'm having trouble thinking of anything else.

Thanks in advance!

-Peter


----------



## carrie221 (Aug 26, 2006)

Maybe you could do a part from The Time Traveler's Wife, one of the conversations between Claire and Henry.

Good Luck with the beginning of your season, I am a former high school Lincoln Douglas Debater and I also did a little Impromptu.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 26, 2006)

a good one is Galadriel's speech when she's showing Frodo the mirror.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 26, 2006)

There's also "The Cold Equations" by Tom Godwin, about a scouter pilot on an emergency mission with limited fuel who finds he has a stoaway -- usual policy is to kill and eject (otherwise the scout will crash, taking stoaway, pilot and whatever emergency supplies out altogether); but what is one to do when one finds that the stoaway is a young girl who did this just to see a brother she hasn't seen in years?.... Could be handled as a dialogue piece, brief, and very powerful. Also could be a good point for discussion on the realities of space travel (the harshness of the unforgiving environment), the need for it nonetheless, various ethical questions.... So could serve as both a dramatic piece and a wonderful opening for good discussion on relevant points (our changing attitude about space exploration given the various shuttle disasters, etc.).


----------



## Coops (Aug 26, 2006)

How about a dialoge between Dave Bowman and the HAL9000 computer from Clarke's 2001: A Space Odyssey.  Not the famous "open the pod bay door, Hal" part,  But from earlier when HAL is inquiring about his performance during the chess game.


----------

